# Safely getting guides off



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

Have a very important rod and have only taken guides off a handful of rods. What's the safest (not hurting the blank) way to do it? I am gonna take my time with a razor blade but not sure what else I can do precautionary wise. Any input will be appreciatedopcorn:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

i use a heat gun set on low to soften up old epoxy. Take your time...


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Make the first cut on top of the guide foot AFTER you have softened up the epoxy. The guide will pop right out. Then if you soften the epoxy enough you might be able to unwind slowly the thread. That will get most of the epoxy off then take your time. You can try to use the side of a razor blade first and not the cutting edge. I have had success and failure doing that. Only use the sharp blade as a last resort.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sandcrab said:


> i use a heat gun set on low to soften up old epoxy. Take your time...



I use a hair dryer ... I was worried about a heat gun getting too hot.


----------

